
Delphi 10.4 released with big updates - nenadst
https://www.embarcadero.com/products/rad-studio/whats-new-in-10-4-sydney
======
nenadst
finally : major Delphi Code Insight improvements using an separate LSP
service.

HighDPI should work also better now (hopefully, they promised that already)

some new language features - custom managed records

and a breaking change (for the mobile editions) - unified memory mangement
(aka no more ARC)

and lots of cross-platform and mobile updates which i dont use ..

[http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADStudio/Sydney/en/What's_Ne...](http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADStudio/Sydney/en/What's_New)

